# Archery Hunting in the rain ?



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

I`m sure this has been asked before but I am curious how many still head out to bowhunt when it`s raining ? I have gone out when it was raining but only if it was going to stop during my hunt . Will still go out if rain is pending but not falling and will head in if it starts and looks like it`s going to rain enough to wash out any boodtrail . Just curious what others think and do . I`d hate to lose one that was hit and had the sign washed away .


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

some of my best hunting had been in the rain. This time of year it takes quite a bit of rain to wash blood away in the woods. Falling leaves will cause more problems. If you like to take low percentage shots, hunting in the rain is not for you.
I also would not recommend it if you have little tracking experience.
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I will shoot in the rain depending on how hard it is raining, along with predictions of how *hard it will be raining in the next few hours*. As mentioned above it takes a lot of rain to wash away a blood trail. 
If it is pouring down rain, I wouldn't shoot. If it is raining steady, and I see much darker cloudes approaching from the west with a typical strong southerly wind - I won't shoot. But with steady to moderate rain that will remain as such or begin to subside - I won't hesitate to shoot. 
Distance isn't much of a factor in the decision since I never shoot much beyond 20 yards any way.
<----<<<


----------



## 45williams (Jan 9, 2011)

I would be hunting in the rain if I was not at work all day.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

45williams said:


> I would be hunting in the rain if I was not at work all day.


Amen Brother!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Some of my better hunting has been in light rains. It's pretty hard to wash away blood if it's not pouring out. I don't shoot long distance shots with my bow.


----------



## anon12192013aazz (Dec 10, 2010)

I'll hunt and shoot in light to moderate rain. If it's pouring I'll head back in and if it's going to be really windy, I won't even bother to go out in the first place. I just don't like hunting deer that are all spooky, with archery equipment.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

If I can stand to be out in the rain, I'll shoot, if it's raining to hard then it's not an issue, I'll be in cover.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I've never had a problem with it unless it wqas a down pour.


----------

